# Worst horror film of all time....



## Paul Alabaster (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine has to be The Return.........snore!!! What is yours?


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 9, 2008)

Worst as in bad, or worst as in so bad it's good?

Whatever the case, the answer is Troll 2.

The answer is always Troll 2.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 9, 2008)

This will be hard.  I have seen too many bad horror movies for my taste....


----------



## Stone (Apr 9, 2008)

watched my fair share of awful (including good awful) horror flicks, but i think the following two deserve a mention:-

Blood Beach
Slithis

Watched them on video during the eighties, nuff said


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2008)

*Anthropophagus* (a.k.a. *The Grim Reaper*; 1980). Got to see this one for free in the theatre, and wanted _them_ to pay _me_ for the time I lost....


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 9, 2008)

Troll 2 has a sex scene that features corn on the cob, and it gets so hot it pops into pop corn.

And the name of the town is Nilbog.

I'll let you figure that brain twister out.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 10, 2008)

No contest: Manos: The Hands of Fate

There was actually a rumour that three cast members killed themselves out of embarrassment after the release of the movie....


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 10, 2008)

pyan said:


> No contest: Manos: The Hands of Fate
> 
> There was actually a rumour that three cast members killed themselves out of embarrassment after the release of the movie....



Have you ever watched it non_MST3K?


----------



## Pyan (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, I saw the uncut version on, I think, VHS...can't remember that much about it, just the overall naffness of the whole thing...It was billed as "Classic Horror", and I was expecting at least up to "Hammer" quality....


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 10, 2008)

pyan said:


> Yes, I saw the uncut version on, I think, VHS...can't remember that much about it, just the overall naffness of the whole thing...It was billed as "Classic Horror", and I was expecting at least up to "Hammer" quality....



Boy were you ever wrong!


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 10, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> *Anthropophagus* (a.k.a. *The Grim Reaper*; 1980). Got to see this one for free in the theatre, and wanted _them_ to pay _me_ for the time I lost....


You know this means I'm going to watch it now!....


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 10, 2008)

GOLLUM said:


> You know this means I'm going to watch it now!....


 
I deny any responsibility for bodily injury you do to yourself (such as putting out your eyes, for instance) or anyone else (such as murder and mayhem) as a result of ignoring my warning.....


----------



## biodroid (Apr 10, 2008)

Blair Witch Project (both movies)


----------



## SpaceShip (Apr 10, 2008)

Has to be "The Tingler".


----------



## Quokka (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't watch a lot of horror movies but I rented some DVDs a few months back and noticed _Night Skies_ which looked like a bit of a_ Fire in the Sky_ wannabe (which I thought was fairly watchable), it wasn't in the same league as Manos but still pretty dire.


----------



## sanityassassin (Apr 10, 2008)

I think Rosemarys Baby was really bad went out my way to find it as it was billed as one of the scariest films of all time and I thought I'd die of boredom


----------



## Connavar (Apr 10, 2008)

biodroid said:


> Blair Witch Project (both movies)


 
I couldnt agree more.

I was just about to post that.  Specially the first one sucked more than it should be possible.


----------



## TK-421 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any of the saddistic movies that pass as horrors and seem immensely popular of late:
-Saw series
-Hostel series
-The Hills have Eyes series
-The Cave

Just unwatchable.


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 10, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> Any of the saddistic movies that pass as horrors and seem immensely popular of late:
> -Saw series
> -Hostel series
> -The Hills have Eyes series
> ...



Yes.  Absolutely disgusting stuff.  Truly pornographic.  These kinds of torture porn films serve absolutely no purpose.


----------



## Paul Alabaster (Apr 11, 2008)

biodroid said:


> Blair Witch Project (both movies)


 
Blair Witch is not a bad movie - but I do totally agree about the second installment - ooooohhhh now that was bad movie making at its best!!!!


----------



## Loucifer (Apr 11, 2008)

pyan said:


> No contest: Manos: The Hands of Fate
> 
> There was actually a rumour that three cast members killed themselves out of embarrassment after the release of the movie....


 
I'm so tempted to track this down now 

A lot of horror has a _'so bad it's good'_ quality and it's actually pretty difficult to find a geniunely scary film these days.


----------



## Rae (Apr 11, 2008)

Loucifer said:


> I'm so tempted to track this down now



My ex used to talk about Manos, but (un)fortunately I have not seen it yet...  *ponders* perhaps its on Netflix.

Now, if they have it, do I really want to subject myself to it?


----------



## Loucifer (Apr 11, 2008)

Rae said:


> Now, if they have it, do I really want to subject myself to it?


 
Yes! Do it! You know you want to!


----------



## Pyan (Apr 11, 2008)

If you really, really want to to subject yourself to this...

Manos The Hands of Fate - Horror Classic Movies on DVD (1966); Alpha Video : OLDIES.com

But don't say you weren't warned.....


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrong Turn 2. Not entertaining on any level whatsoever. No skill in production, no likeable characters, bad dialogue, crappy concept, no imagination, just pure, utter, unlikeable dross. I would honestly rather stare at a turd for two hours instead.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 11, 2008)

Tobytwo said:


> Wrong Turn 2. Not entertaining on any level whatsoever. No skill in production, no likeable characters, bad dialogue, crappy concept, no imagination, just pure, utter, unlikeable dross. I would honestly rather stare at a turd for two hours instead.



The first one wasn't great, so I can't imagine a sequel being any better.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 11, 2008)

Highlander II said:


> The first one wasn't great....


 
Now, that line belongs in a book of world-class understatements....


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 12, 2008)

Paul Alabaster said:


> Blair Witch is not a bad movie - but I do totally agree about the second installment - ooooohhhh now that was bad movie making at its best!!!!


 
Never bothered to see the second one. The first seemed to be something of a paradox, i.e., a film made on a shoestring which got more pre-release hype on the Sci-Fi channel than it deserved: A faux documentary which hinted that it all was cobbled together with "real" footage discovered after-the-fact. Pshaw. And monkeys................

How could anybody get that lost? And did the fishermen they stumbled into catch anything?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 12, 2008)

Dark Water (the US version anyway) - has to be the most dull film I have ever watched.

Soul Survivors I mean I'm pretty tolerant of films but even i thought this was bad


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 12, 2008)

sanityassassin said:


> I think Rosemarys Baby was really bad went out my way to find it as it was billed as one of the scariest films of all time and I thought I'd die of boredom


 
"Rosemary's Baby" isn't a _bad_ movie; it just isn't a _scary_ movie.

My nomination for the worst horror film of all time is "The Thing with Two Heads" (1972), starring Ray Milland as a rich racist who, when he finds out he is dying, arranges for his head to be transplanted onto another body.  Only the body is that of an African-American man (Rosey Grier), and they just add the racist's head to the body rather than, you know, finding a body with no head to transplant onto.

Awful, awful, horrible film that I actually paid good money (not much, but still, good money) to see in the theater when it was first out.  But, heck, I was in high school, and we all do stupid things when we are in school.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 14, 2008)

littlemissattitude said:


> My nomination for the worst horror film of all time is "The Thing with Two Heads" (1972), starring Ray Milland as a rich racist who, when he finds out he is dying, arranges for his head to be transplanted onto another body. Only the body is that of an African-American man (Rosey Grier), and they just add the racist's head to the body rather than, you know, finding a body with no head to transplant onto.


 
Poor Ray Milland. It seems it was all downhill for him after *Lost Weekend*. The scene with Milland/Grier on a motorcycle was too ridiculous for words. And I can't even think of the title without remembering the scene in *Elvira, Mistress of the Dark* in which she mistakenly calls it "The Head with Two Things".


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 14, 2008)

littlemissattitude said:


> "Rosemary's Baby" isn't a _bad_ movie; it just isn't a _scary_ movie.
> 
> My nomination for the worst horror film of all time is "The Thing with Two Heads" (1972), starring Ray Milland ....
> Awful, awful, horrible film that I actually paid good money (not much, but still, good money) to see in the theater when it was first out.


 
The biggest problem with this one was that they couldn't decide whether it was a comedy or a horror film and it became neither.

As far as bad horro films, consider the Herschell Gordon Lewis films of the early sixties like *Blood Feast *and *Two Thousand Maniacs!* $1.25 a carload at the drive-in was too much for these films.


----------



## that old guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I think you'd be hard pressed to find a worse movie than Psychos in Love (1987) . There's no way this one was anything but straight to video, not sure if that should disqualify it. In fact I'm not even sure it is currently available on DVD. 

Perhaps my biggest disappointment was Flesh for Frankenstein (1973) (when I saw it in the theater it was called "Andy Warhol's Frankenstein") This turkey sucked, even in 3-D. Not sure what my friends were all so excited about going to see it for.


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd have to agree with The Return.  I very rarely turn a film off before the end even if it is bad, but I just couldn't stand the boredom and turned The Return off after about 20mins.  

I thought Blair Witch and Rosemary's Baby were both good though.  RB wasn't scary to me either, but I still thought it was good.  Blair Witch had a couple of decent scary bits in.  

An all time worst for me is House of the Dead.  The game was great, but that clown Uwe Boll totally cocked up the film.


----------



## Niolani (Jun 8, 2008)

Some silly film called The Dark, I think it's from the late 80's. From what I remember it just had some guy in a suit playing a humaniod monster roaming the streets killing people it came into contact with and there were womens voices whispering "The dark, the dark" over and over again. There was also Shakma a movie about a lab baboon who escaped his cage and knocked off a whole bunch of kids playing dungeons and dragons in the labs highrise. The tagline was "Shakma, the worlds most vicious primate..just..got...mad!" the very idea of it is a total hoot.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 8, 2008)

Niolani said:


> Some silly film called The Dark, I think it's from the late 80's. From what I remember it just had some guy in a suit playing a humaniod monster roaming the streets killing people it came into contact with and there were womens voices whispering "The dark, the dark" over and over again. There was also Shakma a movie about a lab baboon who escaped his cage and knocked off a whole bunch of kids playing dungeons and dragons in the labs highrise. The tagline was "Shakma, the worlds most vicious primate..just..got...mad!" the very idea of it is a total hoot.


 
I think I'll stick to *Schlock*:


Schlock (1973)

Schlock (1973)


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 23, 2016)

littlemissattitude said:


> My nomination for the worst horror film of all time is "The Thing with Two Heads" (1972), starring Ray Milland as a rich racist who, when he finds out he is dying, arranges for his head to be transplanted onto another body.  Only the body is that of an African-American man (Rosey Grier), and they just add the racist's head to the body rather than, you know, finding a body with no head to transplant onto.
> 
> Awful, awful, horrible film that I actually paid good money (not much, but still, good money) to see in the theater when it was first out.  But, heck, I was in high school, and we all do stupid things when we are in school.


i AM SORRY, BUT i THOUGH BOTH THIS & The Incredible Two-headed transplant were hilarious!  The Futurama episode with a similar plot did not even come close!

Not exactly what I call worst Horror movies, But, both IT'S ALIVE & IT LIVES AGAIN, which were shown on TCM sometime this year, were just about the funniest things I ever saw. The whole idea of a newborn child being anything but 100% helpless, much less a homicidal maniacal   monster that rips the throats out of everyone in the delivery room had me laughing even before pressing the [play] button. 

Blair Witch was like a 90 minute joke without a punchline!


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 23, 2016)

"The Incredible Melting Man" ranks highly in my list of worst horror films.

That and all the Halloween and Friday 13th spinoffs.

Driller Killer, was pretty lame too.

However, I did quite enjoy the first Blair Witch.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 23, 2016)

The title "The Incredible Melting Man" seems familiar, but after checking Wikipedia, I cannot say either way. Let us not forget NAZIS AT THE CENTER OF THE EARTH, this film had one scene that nearly killed me, I laughed so much. But, I guess it was funnier for me because A) I had seen all of FUTURAMA, B) I had seen a particular 50s horror film, & C) had played a certain PC game. 

LIVING SKELETON was a bit of a disappointment, as there were none.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 23, 2016)

"*Empire of the Ants*" was pretty shocking too!
"*The Devil's Rain*" was another


----------



## J Riff (Dec 23, 2016)

Reviews of Melting Man in the 'last film you watched' thread.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2016)

*The Horror of Party Beach   *made in 1964. A beach party horror movie and it's really horrible. it got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 24, 2016)

Too many B-flix got the mst treatment. Defeats the porpoise. Another turrible/great one might be  _Fiend Without a Face_. Good plasticine brains though! The GF of the hero forgets his name at one point, but remembers quickly and heck why reshoot. 'Oh, I wonder where... Jeff. is."  //_The Crawling Eye (Trollenberg Terror) _has good giant eye/brain creatures too.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 25, 2016)

I know I saw "*Empire of the Ants,*" but it was long ago, & I remember little. 


BAYLOR said:


> *The Horror of Party Beach   *made in 1964. A beach party horror movie and it's really horrible. it got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment.


 I think that was the one with the actual fake creature, rather than a 'real' one. Big disappointment. 

*The Flying Saucer* was similar. The trailer showed a woman screaming after a clip of the saucer flying, but the film was a ripoff! She was screaming at the sight of a bear, & the saucer was a weird AF plane with rounded wings. It barely resembled a flying saucer of the classic type. No alien invasion here!


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 26, 2016)

*The Human Centipede* (2009) - Not what I expected. Sickening. I couldn't watch all of it.
*
Cloverfield* (2008) - Boring, stupid and I can't stand "shaky camera" movies. 

*In a Glass Cage* (1986) - Not what I expected. Sickeningly disturbing.

*Feeders* (1996) - No budget waste of time "alien invasion" film. (one of many - but this is one of the worst)

*Jaws 3D* (1983) - Boring and stupid. At least JAWS 4 was unintentionally funny.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 26, 2016)

I never even heard of *The Human Centipede*, until after watching a SOUTHPARK parody of it, & could not help laughing at it. A year or so ago, TCM showed AIRPLANE followed by the film it parodied, same thing, though I had already seen both.  The sequel to *The Human Centipede *was even funnier; one might say, that the bad guy got it in the end.  I do agree, that the cruelty was exceptional; something that even Dr. Mengele could hardly ever imagine.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 26, 2016)

Talking of "The Human Centipede" reminded me of the old but very controversial Japanese "*Guinea Pig*" films from the early 90s.

I remember seeing at least 3 of them (out seven in the full series), and one of them was really quite dire, and yet equally quite disturbing because it was pushing the boundaries between fictional sfx and the world of snuff. And it's because of this controversy, the films were banned in the UK as part of the "Video Nasties Act" that became law in the mid 80s I think.

Haven't bothered to track them down since, although I guess they're out there on some torrent site. Rather unpleasant films: not necessarily the worst "horror" I've ever seen, but is certainly very disturbing.

*
Guinea Pig (film series) - Wikipedia*


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 26, 2016)

I can watch just about any type of gore, except documentary; that is, real gore. TCM ran a series of documentaries/propaganda films a month ago, including NIGHT AND FOG. I did record it, but had no stomach for it, so, deleted it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 29, 2016)

pyan said:


> No contest: Manos: The Hands of Fate
> 
> There was actually a rumour that three cast members killed themselves out of embarrassment after the release of the movie....



Ive never seen this one. Sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 31, 2016)

*"Rabid" (1976)*

One of my first "X-rated" films during my <under-aged> teenage years!

Thought it was a pretty decent horror/gore flick back in  the day; and had the chief notoriety of starring p0rn star "Marylin Chambers" in the lead role (her previous films primarily being "adult" in nature. Not that I would know of such things of course>

I re-watched a few months ago at my local art-house cinema that was doing a David Cronenberg tribute of four of his best films. Not quite sure how this qualified because quite frankly it's pretty awful in all departments. Not the worst film in the world, and still has a few shocks. But the acting was poor, as were the gory effects and pacing. The only positive was it was probably used as a stepping stone for Cronenberg to fine tune his directing skills. 



Rabid (film) - Wikipedia


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 1, 2017)

*"The Giant Claw" (1957)*

Watched this on Kodi earlier today.....OH......MY.......GOD!!!

Bad on so so so many levels.

Cheap, slow, dull.... bad!

You'll be trying to chew your feet off wishing for this to end quickly!

BAD (unless you have a massive sense of humour/ pain threshold)




The Giant Claw


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 2, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> *"The Giant Claw" (1957)*
> 
> Watched this on Kodi earlier today.....OH......MY.......GOD!!!
> 
> ...



Yes *The Giant Claw* is pretty wretched stuff.

Then there's the 1972 science fiction horror film *The Dark *.  The two words that best describe this film, boring and inept.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 6, 2017)

*"The Giant Claw" (1957) *I do indeed have a massive sense of humour! Yet, even for me, this one was rather slow.

I saw "Kiss of the Tarantula (1976)"(HORRORPEDIA) about a week ago, the plot of which was that a teen girl who keeps these critters as pets, and is a social outcast, uses them to get revenge on the kids who tormented her. I thought tarantulas were lazy and not exactly social animals, but here they are crawling all over the victims and not attacking each other, much less cannibalizing each other. so anyway 



Spoiler



they rarely, if ever bit anyone. The victims injured themselves and each other when they noticed the spiders all over them, and had a cow, freaking out, trying to remove them. What a letdown!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 15, 2017)

*The Queen of Outer Space   *1958 .  There is absolutely nothing good about this streaming pile of .


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 15, 2017)

Some might say that the "scantily clad" women were the main attraction, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeffbert said:


> Some might say that the "scantily clad" women were the main attraction, though.



I just noticed I put this in wrong thread.  It should have been worst science fiction.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 15, 2017)

Do the honorable thing.


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 17, 2017)

*"The Wicker Man" (2006)*

An appalling and totally unnecessary remake of the 1973 British classic. And what was Nicholas Cage thinking/on, when he signed up to appear in this fetid mess of a movie!?


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 17, 2017)

The Exorcist Part II


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 17, 2017)

*Chopping Mall* (1986). I learned of its existence from last week's Agent's of SHIELD, & just had to watch it. Still have not finished it, but expectations are low.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 18, 2017)

Lucien21 said:


> The Exorcist Part II



I've seen that once and that was a enough. Awful film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeffbert said:


> *Chopping Mall* (1986). I learned of its existence from last week's Agent's of SHIELD, & just had to watch it. Still have not finished it, but expectations are low.



I watched about 10 minutes of that film and that was quite enough.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 29, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> I've seen that once and that was a enough. Awful film.


Nearly as bad as Repossessed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> Nearly as bad as Repossessed.



Wasn't that spoof on the Exorcist?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 29, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> Wasn't that spoof on the Exorcist?


Only just.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> Only just.



Never saw it and it sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 29, 2017)

Wasn't Leslie Neilson's greatest hour.


----------

